# Turbo badge on back. Factory?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The badge is not factory installed.
None of our Cruzins came with it.....some have installed the turbo badge from the Sonic.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Someone mentioned the Acura






Turbo emblem and I found one on ebay!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I like the emblem but my car is debadged; fun to take off instead of advertising what's under the hood 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I like the emblem but my car is debadged; fun to take off instead of advertising what's under the hood
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


Keep em guessing. lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I like the emblem but my car is debadged; fun to take off instead of advertising what's under the hood


Not only that if you put a turbo badge on the back and get pulled over it kinda screams give me a ticket I LOVE speed. Think a turbo snail logo would be more appropriate on the cruze.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't some Sonic's have a factory turbo badge?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

A snail badge would be hilarious!!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Don't some Sonic's have a factory turbo badge?


 Robby had covered that, they are Red, and they are fugly!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> A snail badge would be hilarious!!!


It would go real good with my rear RS badge.... pretty sure RS stands for Really Slow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A hair drier would be more appropriate.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I need to get the snail window sticker. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I need to get the snail window sticker.


If you google turbo snail logo there is a ton of other variants of that above picture. Some funny ones too, one has the snail pooping out the word 'boost' LOL. 

I really wish I would find a chrome raised letter logo for the dreamworks movie turbo, I really like the word & snail combo.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Found it


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I am looking for a badge that says:

1.4L Turbo FWD, Electric power steering, Cruise, Bluetooth Cell phone, 10 Airbags, and four cup holders.

Could add some more, have to think about this.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD don't give GM any ideas, seems there is a badge for everything these days.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You mean like that huge sign on the side of a pickup that says 4X4? They already thought about this, this is the function of marketing. 

Trying to find a good photo, this one is close enough.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, some peeps like alot of stickers and badges and some, like me, like it clean with no badges.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

NickD said:


> I am looking for a badge that says:
> 
> 1.4L Turbo FWD, Electric power steering, Cruise, Bluetooth Cell phone, 10 Airbags, and four cup holders.
> 
> Could add some more, have to think about this.


You could just drive around with the window sheet still in it lol. Reminds me of guys who walk around with the price tag left on their hats.



 Sent with iLove


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I do like my badges. I've got the Cruze letters, LTZ letters, RS badge, and Sonic Turbo badge on the trunk.

Sorry.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I do like my badges. I've got the Cruze letters, LTZ letters, RS badge, and Sonic Turbo badge on the trunk.
> 
> Sorry.



Ha, ever notice if you don't have all those badges a lot easier to clean and wax if you don't have them?

Bigger ha, when you get older and wiser, a lot easier if you don't clean and wax at all.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, ever notice if you don't have all those badges a lot easier to clean and wax if you don't have them?
> 
> Bigger ha, when you get older and wiser, a lot easier if you don't clean and wax at all.


A little easier, but it doesn't bother me much. I've only polished the car twice and waxed it four times, so it isn't a huge problem. I'm not like our dear friend Matt, except I'd argue I also don't have a life.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> A snail badge would be hilarious!!!


That would be reality since this car is as slow as a snail!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152628918892


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the badges the car comes with. 
View attachment 242506


----------

